# Floor Corker/Capper to Cover all Needs



## pioneergirl (Mar 15, 2012)

Want opinions. We brew beer and make wine (I have yet to bottle the first batch ever). We are looking at the Ferrari Champagne Corker and purchasing a capper attachment.

We are not gentle people - we tend to put items to the test. I don't anticipate making a sparkling wine, but husband may endeavor corking some of his future beers - and if I am not mistaken - those corks may be mushroom shaped. Also, I have at least one 3 liter wine bottle right now too and I don't know if that would need some specialty (broader range) type of corker - because I would bottle this size too as I find bottles this size.

Just want to make sure I am not missing out on considering any other possibilities that would cover our needs. I know that Italian Floor Corker has a capper attachment, but I am under the impression that it would not do the corks for beer (not that I am too sure that I even know what I am talking about here)

thanks! Carolyn


----------



## rjb222 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would like to know why you want to use corks for bottling beer when there are other cheaper easier options out there to use? There a good number of choices in floor corkers (The only way to fly as far as I am concerned) And beer cappers that buying both would set you back about half to what you want to get into.


----------



## pioneergirl (Mar 15, 2012)

rjb222 said:


> I would like to know why you want to use corks for bottling beer when there are other cheaper easier options out there to use? There a good number of choices in floor corkers (The only way to fly as far as I am concerned) And beer cappers that buying both would set you back about half to what you want to get into.


 
My husband is the german one with the last name derived from the original Emmerich town and Schluckebier (sp?) surnames in the family. So it is only a natural calling for him to want to go the distance in this way sometime in the future . You know how you guys are.....He may want to do this in the future and does not want to be limited. Now, if you ask me.....I might have another opinion.....I want to set the bird free.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2012)

If I bottled both beer and wine then yes I would go with the Italian Corker that does it all. I keg my beer though as that's way easier!


----------



## pioneergirl (Mar 16, 2012)

Wade E said:


> If I bottled both beer and wine then yes I would go with the Italian Corker that does it all. I keg my beer though as that's way easier!


 
Wade, so the Italian Corker will accept these "ususual" corks? I didn't get that impression from reading its summary -- that's why I opened up to you guys and gals. Where did I miss that? 

(my hubby will keg beer too - but our kegerator will only hold 2-3 soda size kegs....and right now he's into variety and he will always want to know he "can" cork/cap whatever, whenever in the future)


----------



## rjb222 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok I now understand. Recommendations standardize you bottles. Any wine bottle or beer bottle that corks use a different size closure. When corking wine bottles you can get away with using a size smaller cork in a larger neck or a size bigger cork in a smaller neck. A #8 will cork a #9 neck or the other way around. Not so with any pressurized bottles you have to have the right size closure in the bottle or you will loose you pressure or the cork will not go into the neck. Do not try to bottle pressurized wine or beer in regular wine bottles they will break as they are not designed for the pressures. Find a source for the closures. These style of cork closures are not readily available to the home brewer. Plastic is the home brewer standard for pressurized closures of this style. Bottle gathering many of the limbic style beers come with this style closure and the are a couple beers as well. Again try to keep this to one kind you like as again each brewery will use their own size and will be different. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2012)

Call George at Fine Vine Wines Or Doug at Brew And Wind Supply but I think there are 2 Italian Corker models, one does just corks and the other will do both I think and then there is the attachment for crown caps. Call though and make sure, either of them would love to .here from you


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 16, 2012)

I have both the Italian floor corker and the capper attachment.


----------



## pioneergirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> I have both the Italian floor corker and the capper attachment.


 
My husband beat me to the punch with all of this and brought me home a champagne floor corker before all of my research and surveying was completed.

Yesterday I had my son put together; very easy and simple. We bottled last night and this corker is very EASY to use; even my 7 y/o can use it with little trouble. The "plunger" is threaded so that you can adjust the depth of the cork into the bottle - I would have no idea if this is standard or not; but it was useful as we did adjust it. We are awaiting the capper attachment to use with beer. Will update you on its use when this happens.

Only CON: no caps for the feet; so you are putting cut edged steel onto your floor. We will have to craft something up for that - our wood floor is already really screwed up though...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 29, 2012)

pioneergirl said:


> My husband beat me to the punch with all of this and brought me home a champagne floor corker before all of my research and surveying was completed.
> 
> Yesterday I had my son put together; very easy and simple. We bottled last night and this corker is very EASY to use; even my 7 y/o can use it with little trouble. The "plunger" is threaded so that you can adjust the depth of the cork into the bottle - I would have no idea if this is standard or not; but it was useful as we did adjust it. We are awaiting the capper attachment to use with beer. Will update you on its use when this happens.
> 
> Only CON: no caps for the feet; so you are putting cut edged steel onto your floor. We will have to craft something up for that - our wood floor is already really screwed up though...


 

Attach it to a piece of plywood with some carpet scraps attached to the bottom.


----------



## pioneergirl (Apr 13, 2012)

*Bottle Capper Attachment Update*

The capper attachment is very typical looking. The "bell" welded onto a small brace/bracket that has clamps on the sides to latch it onto the floor corker. The corker itself has a hook on each side that the latched slip over and you latch it down. No other adjustments needed.

Place the beer bottle into the spring loaded plate and press down; the last quarter inch or so of pressing needs some force and then you feel it go down that last little bit. Quite easy; I did, however, break one bottle with my powerful arms . Time wise; I'd say it is just as time consuming as the hand held capper, but easier to use (or not fear that you could screw up the cap while pressing down). will eventually get pics for you all.

(still looking for my duct tape to wrap feet with!)


----------

